
Patreon Sucks - aestetix
https://patreonsucks.com/
======
cjbprime
I decided to look into this and it was a gigantic waste of time so here's what
I found so that you don't have to. From the page:

> Allegedly, I was “raising funds in order to take part in activities that are
> likely to cause loss of life.” Despite this being not even remotely true
> [..]

The money was being raised to allow the OP to be on the "Defend Europe" boat,
which exists "to hamper the rescue of refugees in the Mediterranean".

\-- [http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/anti-
immigran...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/anti-immigrant-
ship-far-right-refugee-boats-stopped-suez-canal-c-star-defend-europe-
islamophobic-a7851341.html)

(Also, how had no-one registered the "patreonsucks.com" domain before now?)

~~~
Veratyr
You don't even have to go that far, there's a contradiction on that very page:

> Allegedly, I was “raising funds in order to take part in activities that are
> likely to cause loss of life.” Despite this being not even remotely true,

> I love getting to cover the dangerous ideas and stories I do, and I can only
> do it thanks to the amazing support I continue to receive

Seeking danger = likely to cause loss of life.

I'm also really confused. There's a picture of a woman, a signature "Lauren
Southern" but text in the reward saying "you can tell your friends I’m your
boyfriend" and "© 2017 dave cahill" in the footer.

~~~
cjbprime
Heh! I wouldn't go quite that far. I think "dangerous ideas" is being used in
a countercultural or anti-authoritarian sense in that sentence, not a
physically hazardous one. Dangerous ideas (e.g. Bitcoin?) are fine when they
aren't intersecting with killing people.

------
Fej
> Big liberal silicon valley companies

Stopped taking it seriously there.

Patreon has been the biggest boon to content creators on the Internet -
especially those creating content for YouTube - in quite a long time.
Something tells me the whole story isn't here.

~~~
Romanulus
She has a video describing it, too.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtImwK5TI4g&t=0s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtImwK5TI4g&t=0s)

Pretty interesting, nevertheless.

------
sliken
Is it really true that to support random podcasts with patreon that:

    
    
      * you can't have a one time payment
      * entry level is $1 a month
      * patreon takes 35% of that?

~~~
Veratyr
1\. You have to subscribe but you can cancel after a single payment, some
creators even recommend this for their higher tier "rewards".

2\. Yep.

3\. Nope, no idea where you got that number from. Between subscribers and
creators, there are 3 fees: Payment gateway (~2% I believe), Patreon (5%) and
transfer from Patreon to account ($0.25 for Stripe, 1%/$20 for PayPal, $3 for
Payoneer). An absolute maximum of 10% seems closer to reality, with the
average being more like 7%. Source: [https://patreon.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/204606125-How-...](https://patreon.zendesk.com/hc/en-
us/articles/204606125-How-do-you-calculate-fees-)

~~~
sliken
If the minimum payment transfer is $0.25, then the minimum take is 25%. Seems
pretty insane to throw a $1 a month to a producer and have 25% of that end up
with patreon.

~~~
Veratyr
And since I can't edit my other comment, I'll add that if you can find any
payment processor that can do transfers for less than that, I'd like to see
it. I don't work for Patreon but I am a Patron and I'm pretty happy with it
and the creators I support seem to be too.

------
Vintila
Interesting.... at the bottom of the page it has © Dave Cahill [1] with a link
to another website [2].

The two websites have similar navbar and footer.

[1] [http://imgur.com/a/4rUd0](http://imgur.com/a/4rUd0) [2]
[https://www.davecahill.com/](https://www.davecahill.com/)

~~~
IshKebab
Presumably he's her boyfriend or just a friend and made the site?

